# Sub Equalization With High Pass Filter



## Ryans_Room (Oct 15, 2008)

I want a BFD to equalize my subs but I also want a ssf (15Hz). I would like to get one unit that can do both for me. Any suggestions?

Ryan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Symetrix 551 has five filters and a ssf down to 6 Hz. The ssf is only 12 db/octave, though...

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Ryans_Room (Oct 15, 2008)

I cannot seem to find the 551 on the Symetrix home page, a direct link would surely help.

Ryan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It's discontinued, so you'll have to eBay it. 

http://support.symetrixaudio.com/s.nl/sc.7/category.44/ctype.KB/KB.4374/.f

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I suggest you look for a used SMS-1. It gives you a lot more choices for a subsonic filter than 12db. 

Plus it has an easy to use menu. You can find them used for around 300. 

Though I wonder if it's necessary to ssf that low.


----------

